# Nice 8 Point



## LEADOFFMAN (Aug 9, 2004)

Here's a pic of a nice 8 pointer I harvested on opening day of gun season. I did a skull (European Style) mount. Turned out pretty good. Sometimes I even impress myself, let alone my friends!!!


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Good looking buck! You did a nice job with your mount. I have mine sitting in the freezer. Maybe I'll get to it around spring break.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

8 point, corner pocket!

nice job!


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

:! Nice buck ! Could you give me some tips on doing the same thing to the buck I harvested ? I decided not to get a shoulder mount done , but would definitely like to do something like this . Thanks .


----------



## LEADOFFMAN (Aug 9, 2004)

Here's a quick recap Bulldawg.... I bought a kit from Gander Mountain for $20. The kit claims to have enough product to 2 heads and I followed the instructions. But if I were to do again I would do a few things different! I removed as much as I could from the skull. I would use a saw and cut the back of the skull off to remove the contents!!! I would remove the lower jaw. There's no need in boiling more than you have to. Although it was pretty easy to remove it after boiling. I boiled the head outside on my grill, it has a side burner. I bought a cheap stock kettle from Big Lots to boil it in. After I boiled it I cleaned it up with a pressure washer. I don't own one yet,,, and I'm glad there wasn't anybody at the carwash!!!!! I then cleaned and scaped it one last time. Mix up the paste, smear it on and let dry. I let it dry about 36hours. The paste was not as thick I thought it should be. But it still worked. I think less peroxide might work better when mixing up the paste. Let me know if you need any more info. Good Luck!!! Here's a better picture of the head.


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Thanks LEADOFFMAN. I appreciate all the info. I was going to get a shoulder mount done but the butcher had already skinned my buck by the time my fiance decided she wanted to get it mounted for me for my birthday. But hopefully I will get a bigger buck next year !! Thanks


----------



## coolerzfull (Oct 15, 2007)

thats a sweet job leadoffman . was in hard to clean out the inside? did ya use the left over water you boiled it in for soup stock? lol. i defiantly like that look.


----------



## rossdeerhunter (Nov 6, 2006)

Nice Rack!! congrats on the deer and heck of a job with the mount turned out nice.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Just a little safety tip. You can use plain old 3&#37; peroxide and get the same results, but it is MUCH safer. Dampen some rags in it and wrap the skull. Then wrap the whole thing in plastic to keep wet. Let sit for around a week, then rinse and let dry in the sun. It takes a little longer, but the high test stuff is dangerous. You can also get washing soda at the grocery store for a lot less than they sell the kit for. That&#8217;s basically what the kit is, sodium carbonate and peroxide.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

I also use peroxide and it does just as well.


----------



## LongCut (Jul 31, 2007)

Nice job on the deer and the mount! I wish my first european turned out tha nice.


----------

